# New Nymphs!



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

This is an L1 Nigerian Flower from Reggie  












And this is a Texas Unicorn from Yen Saw  






Chow!






*Precious*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2007)

what is it eating :?:


----------



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

D. Melanogaster. Yum.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice. I like the nigerian one best.  (of course)

Hey, you didn't tell me you got the unicorns/ooths.  Lol, whatever.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2007)

So far I have enjoyed the unicorns.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 1, 2007)

I like the 1st pic of the Texas Unicorn on the flower  

Is it me or do all mantis look like their posing in pictures :?

-john_jb1-


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 1, 2007)

> I like the 1st pic of the Texas Unicorn on the flower  Is it me or do all mantis look like their posing in pictures :?
> 
> -john_jb1-


Nope, not just u  

Beautiful mantids btw


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 1, 2007)

Glad to know the Unicorn mantis settled in alright Christine, they can grow very fast and robust when keep hot (90F). They will vibrate their thorax violently after catching a large prey, this is commonly seen on L6 and above stages, a cool sight.


----------



## Precious (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Although, Reggie and Yen Saw are really the talent here. I really like the first photo of the Nigerian. It's a little soft, out of focus, but it has a cool effect.



> So far I have enjoyed the unicorns.


I love these guys. They are so aware and alert. They're fun to watch.


----------

